# Alice is home at last :D



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

FINALLY! oh my gosh i thought i was going to go insane waiting :chili::chili::chili:

i have sooo many pictures. she's so tiny, i thought i was going to break her:blink: the breeder said she would probably only be 3 or 4lbs.. but i'm hoping on 6 or 7, just to be safe.

to my surprise, everything went amazingly well. she hasn't had but 1/2 an accident :thumbsup: (1/2 because i caught her haha). she's following me around everywhere i go, and she's very happy. the pictures i got from the breeder look nothing like her at all... she was bathed and very white when i got her (all except a few tear stains). she was soft and had no mats. she didn't smell like anything but a puppy, and her ears looked clean. we got all the paperwork, they had done all necessary shots. :w00t: i'm actually very pleased with her.

we're setting up an appointment to the vet, we couldn't get a hold of them earlier. i'm going to give her a bath either today or tomorrow. we've already really bonded (considering we spent well over 8 hours together). she rides well in cars and she's fearless. right now, she's playing with her toys in the kitchen with me 

she's an angel :innocent:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Shelby, I am so happy everything went well! It's possible that the picture they sent you wasn't even the puppy you picked up.

How much does she weigh now? If she's really tiny, be in the lookout for hypoglycemia. Make sure she eats every couple of hours.

I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Shelby, if she's clean I wouldn't bathe her right away. Give it a week. She has a lot to adjust to and bathing can be a stress with all that's going on. You can just brush her daily and wash her face where needed with a wet wash cloth.  Make sure she can rest when she wants and has access to food and water at all times.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks everyone  and i have pictures  i'll post a couple pictures now 

i'll probably hold off on the bathing then, i wasn't sure or not - thanks.
she's been eating and pottying very well so far  she's a brave little girl, and very ornery, haha. 

i have no idea what she weighs, i'll get that checked when i go to the vet. i guess i'm used to our bigger dogs  she seems very tiny!

my favorite one because she really enjoyed the rest stop. it was very nice 









































her face is a little dirty :/









she wanted the camera haha









i promise she's not sad - i think it's the way her hair is. i promise!


















she fell asleep  it was sooo cute. she kept moving into awkward positions haha

































her sleeping in her crate









in my arms


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so glad she's home safe and sound. Give little Alice puppy kisses from Sweetness and Tessa.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::chili: I'm so glad she's home. Give her kisses from awntie


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

woohoo! glad she's home!

Milo was super clean when I brought him home so I washed him a week after he was home as I didn't want to freak him out


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

sorry if anyone missed the photos  they're there now!  i had some difficulties.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Alice is darling!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

CONGRATS!! One words of caution though - keep her out of the grass and off of the ground outside until she is 16 weeks and has had all of her vaccinations. I have to admit to cringing to seeing the pics of her in the grass, especially at a rest stop. Next time you are in a position where you need to potty her away from home, take a pee pad and put it on the floor in the bathroom, keep her off of the ground outside. The parvo virus lives in the dirt and your baby could pick it up sooo easily. Parvo can be deadly for puppies.

She looks like a real sweetheart and I'm so glad it's all worked out for you!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Alice is adorable! I can't wait for even more pictures (hint, hint, LOL)! :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> CONGRATS!! One words of caution though - keep her out of the grass and off of the ground outside until she is 16 weeks and has had all of her vaccinations. I have to admit to cringing to seeing the pics of her in the grass, especially at a rest stop. Next time you are in a position where you need to potty her away from home, take a pee pad and put it on the floor in the bathroom, keep her off of the ground outside. The parvo virus lives in the dirt and your baby could pick it up sooo easily. Parvo can be deadly for puppies.
> 
> She looks like a real sweetheart and I'm so glad it's all worked out for you!


Great point! :thumbsup:

Parvovirus: Serious Diarrhea in Puppies & Dogs


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She cleans up well. Glad you are happy with her. She is very cute. I agree with everyone, wait on bathing for a little while let her get used to her new surroundings first. 

:chili:CONGRATULATIONS :chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> CONGRATS!! One words of caution though - keep her out of the grass and off of the ground outside until she is 16 weeks and has had all of her vaccinations. I have to admit to cringing to seeing the pics of her in the grass, especially at a rest stop. Next time you are in a position where you need to potty her away from home, take a pee pad and put it on the floor in the bathroom, keep her off of the ground outside. The parvo virus lives in the dirt and your baby could pick it up sooo easily. Parvo can be deadly for puppies.
> 
> She looks like a real sweetheart and I'm so glad it's all worked out for you!


I had the same thought. But please don't stress about not knowing - before coming to this site I would never have thought about this either. When we are traveling and have to stop we do NOT use the special doggy areas provided but walk him far from there and we make sure we clean up after ourselves.

She is beautiful and I am so happy that you finally have her home. I can't wait to watch her grow up here on SM!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> CONGRATS!! One words of caution though - keep her out of the grass and off of the ground outside until she is 16 weeks and has had all of her vaccinations. I have to admit to cringing to seeing the pics of her in the grass, especially at a rest stop. Next time you are in a position where you need to potty her away from home, take a pee pad and put it on the floor in the bathroom, keep her off of the ground outside. The parvo virus lives in the dirt and your baby could pick it up sooo easily. Parvo can be deadly for puppies.
> 
> She looks like a real sweetheart and I'm so glad it's all worked out for you!


 
Great advice Stacy.

Shelby :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili: I am so happy she is with you and she is a cutie. Oh dear me, what is the little girls name? I'm sorry I must have missed it.

Congrats and so happy you are both together. Oh she doesn't look sad in that picture at all, she looks like she is full of love.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations!  I hope all continues to go well and that you have lots of happiness together for a long time to come!

I'm glad you found her to be so clean--maybe that earlier picture we were worried about was just a poor quality picture.  She sure is a fluffy little thing! :wub:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

She's a cutie :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Definately keep her out of strange yards and grass,parvo can take them so quickly.
BTW she's way too adorable,congrats.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations on your new baby.. She's so adorable, and I bet with her spunkiness she will keep you on your toes and give you miles of smiles... Best wishes with her..
Jayne


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a little cutie...:tender:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

And all of the "SM Aunties" said all together, "She's so cute!" 

Seriously, congrats, she's a little doll. Enjoy her!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Shelby - little Alice is adorable.:wub: She is very cute and will probably just get cuter Remember about possible hypoglycemia and also parvo issue, but you're doing great. Enjoy her. I'm sure no one's been resting in your household, playing with this sweetie.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Shelby, so glad she is home with you at last! Hope the vet's visit goes well. Make sure she always has fresh clean water. I'd hold off on the bath too...just wash her face, but be careful of her eyes and ears.

She's a cutie...I want more pics of her cute little face! She's an angel!:innocent:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Shelby -- all of her SM Awntie are so glad she's arrived safe and sound. We were on pins and needles waiting with you. Alice is very cute. I'm glad that you'ree pleased with her. Love the pictures.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

AWWWWW THERE SHE IS:wub: ENJOY EVERY KISS SHELBY, LITTLE ALICE IS ADORABLE.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's so sweet, congratulations!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful baby girl. 
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am so happy that she is doing so well. I'm sure she is so happy to be with you and now you can love and spoil her with love. Believe me I think malts are the best breed for showering their owners with lots of love.:thumbsup::heart:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so happy you finally have your baby:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations :chili::chili::chili: what a little doll. You must be really thrilled.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

CONGRATS Shelby! Alice is a doll :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

congratulations, she sure is a little cutie!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations ! glad everything went well.:chili:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She looks so teeny next to the leash.... so sweet!!! Enjoy many many happy years together!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Yay!! I'm so glad she's finally home! She is absolutely ADORABLE!! :wub:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I showed Preston her picture and he thinks she's a doll. I agree. She seems small now but you'll get used to her size in no time (and other dogs will just seem big). Enjoy her!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Cute!!! Welcome home Alice Ana!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

YEA!! I'm so thrilled for you Shelby! Alice is adorable! Have fun with your new little baby!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations on finally getting your baby!! She's a real sweetie, enjoy!!   :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Absolutely Adorable!
All the best, Shelby ! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wohoooo!! there she is  a big congrats to you .. thank you so much for sharing

Kat


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi is very HAPPY to welcome Alice home at last! Whew---she is adorable---can't wait to see her weight and what the vet has to say about her. Take lots of photos and enjoy every second w/your little girl!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so glad your baby is finally home with you!!!:chili::chili::chili:
she's so cute!! congrats!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congradulations!! Enjoy that sweet little girl of yours.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

She is gorgeous! Great pictures.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

So glad that it all worked out and you now have her home. I have to agree with keeping her off of the ground and away from other dogs until she has had all of her vaccines. She is a real cutie pie.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome Home Alice Anna! We are so happy you are in your loving family at last! 

Congrats girl! You are going to love her sooooo much!!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks everyone  i love her already  she's very curious about everything too. she's bouncy too haha


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations...Enjoy your baby girl:wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

woohoo!!!! Congratulations!!!!! She's home!!!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby. :wuv:


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Dear Alice Ana,
I am so happy that your home kiddo! Your mom luvs you mucho and has done much research. My Mama has a bunch of stuff thst she hopes that you could use so plz tell your Mama to pm mine with your adress so that she can send ya a proper welcome basket. Love ya and hope to meet ya 1 day! By the way please be a patient girl and stay off the ground until after your 3rd set of shots. I have games for ya to preoccupy ya!
Your lovin cousin Halle Rose,
Tis me heehee


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

How she doing ???She sleeping okay, eating? What food are you giving her? Pictures ?


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

she's doing great  she's sleeping a lot, she slept well the first night, but last night she woke me up at 1:30am. she's eating wonderfully haha. i'm feeding her a mix of the food she came to me with (purina puppy chow) and Wellness Puppy. i don't have anymore pictures at the moment, but i'll get them asap


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

:Cute Malt: CONGRATS!!! ON YOUR NEW BABY, SHE'S DARLING...xxx


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh, Wonderful!
Little Alice is home safely!
She does look really sweet from your pics!
Thanks for posting them!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Shelby, I am so glad Alice is home with you! :wub:

I can't wait to hear more about her, and watch her grow up!!

Sending you both big hugs and lots of kisses!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i am sooo happy she is home with you , she is absolutely adorable n she looksso clean, hold up on givingher a bath .. she is a cutie .. and dolce sends kissies.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

We all look forward to watching your baby girl grow up here with all of our babies....congratulations Mama Shelby! ((wink))


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks everyone  she's already my little pumpkin  i can't get over her! i can't sleep at night because i can't get her off my mind... grrr. but that's perfectly fine with me


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

what a cute little angel! congrats!


----------

